

Ask HN: Feedback for my Pomodoro App - desigooner

Hi,<p>I recently created a Pomodoro Timer app while playing around with jQuery (I'm a newb as far as front end libraries are concerned). I was wondering if people could give it a whirl and post feedback if any.<p>It's at http://www.tomato-timer.com<p>I might add in some more features like chained timers, time stamps + counter for elapsed periods, etc. this weekend.<p>Thanks.
======
desigooner
clickable link: <http://www.tomato-timer.com>

